
Journalwatch: Simple log parsing utility for the systemd journal - ashitlerferad
http://git.the-compiler.org/journalwatch/
======
okket
From the README: [http://git.the-
compiler.org/journalwatch/tree/README.txt?id=...](http://git.the-
compiler.org/journalwatch/tree/README.txt?id=dc4b6d89f5c642e576256d922120f4b56713a02a)

    
    
      journalwatch
      ============
    
      journalwatch is a tool which can find error messages in the
      systemd journal.
    
      It is similiar to tools like
      http://sourceforge.net/projects/logwatch/[logwatch] or
      http://logcheck.org/[logcheck] except it's much more KISS
      and only works with the systemd
      http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/journalctl.html[journal].
      It works by defining patterns to match all log lines which
      are not interesting, and then prints all log lines not 
      matching those patterns (or sends them by mail).
    
      When you start it the first time, it'll write the default
      pattern and config to
      `$XDG_CONFIG_HOME/.config/journalwatch`
      (`$XDG_CONFIG_HOME` is your home if unset). Details on how
      to configure journalwatch are available in these files.
    
      Dependencies
      ------------
    
      - Python 3 (tested with 3.3 and 3.4, should work with >= 3.2)
      - `systemd` python module
      - A working `sendmail`/MTA
       (http://msmtp.sourceforge.net/[msmtp] is easy to set up)
    
      License: GPL3

